# Short train video



## jboggess (Mar 3, 2012)

Just seeing if i can post a video or not. Hope it works. Thanks


----------



## jboggess (Mar 3, 2012)

Well looks liked it work. yay.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I fixed yours for you Ed.



jboggess said:


> Well looks liked it work. yay.


Looks like my first one. :thumbsup: 

Though I have problems with imbedding one.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

To embed, just paste the crypto-text that's after the equal sign between YouTube image tags (on the Go Advance editor).

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Ed,
> 
> To embed, just paste the crypto-text that's after the equal sign between YouTube image tags (on the Go Advance editor).
> 
> TJ


I will try to again if I make another video. It never seems to work for me.

Thanks John.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It really is as simple as using the stuff after the = sign and then pasting that between the YT tags.


----------

